# Seite per Button oder Link schließen



## uwee (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

ich möchte gerne eine Seite per Link oder Button schließen.
Ich habe das schonmal gesehen, komme aber nicht an den Quellcode heran.
Dazu soll noch folgendes gegeben sein:
- die Funktionen, die man oben rechts des Fensters ausführen kann, sollen deaktiviert sein (Verkleinern, Maximieren/Minimieren, Schließen), die Buttons solen weg, oder nicht benutzbar sein.
- Das Fenster soll eine feste Größe und eine bestimmte Postition haben

Das mit den Fensterbuttons (oben rechts) hatte ich schonmal nachgeschaut, aber ich suche etwas, was nicht nur für den IE funktioniert

DANKE

UweE


----------



## Budman (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Ich bin leider keine wirkliche Leuchte in JS, deshalb kann ich Dir das nicht "mal so schnell" schreiben. 

Hier ist aber ein Link, wo genau das beschreiben ist. Musst Dich nur ein bisschen von oben nach unten durcharbeiten. Klick hier

Das wird aber in vielen Fällen nur im IE funktionieren, da Mozilla / Firefox ein beeinflussen von neuen Fenstern durch Javascript nicht in allen Fällen zulässt...!

Aber das ist ja nicht weiter schlimm, bei den Leuten, bei denen es abgeschaltet ist, funktioniert soweit alles, nur halt nicht ganz so wie gedacht (z.B. die Seite rescheint schon, aber halt mit Menüleisten usw.).


----------



## xxenon (20. Dezember 2004)

1. Komm davon weg, dem User vorzuschrieben, wie er deine Seiten zu Benutzen hat.
Es gibt (zum Glück) keine browserübergreifenden Möglichkeiten, um das Minimieren oder Schließen eines Fensters zu verbieten (Überleg dir bitte mal selbst, was das für Probleme verursachen würde).

Mit JavaScript kann man zwar das Verändern der Größe deaktivieren, ich würde das allerdings auch nicht tun. Es ist außerdem nicht sehr effektiv (beispielsweise kann man sich als Anwender im Mozilla gegen solche Verbote zur Wehr setzen).



Versuche den User nicht in der Handhabung seines Browsers einzuschränken, so macht man sich keine Stammbesucher =)



2.) Ein Fenster schließen kann man per JavaScript:


```
<span onclick="window.close();">Fenster schlie&szlig;en</span>
```



MfG. xxenon


----------



## uwee (21. Dezember 2004)

1. das, was ich mache ist mit php und wird firmenintern eingesetzt.
die user haben sich an das zu halten, was ihnen vorgesetzt wird.
die fenstergrößen und postitionen MÜSSEN fest stehen, da der ablauf mit PHP so gehandhabt werden soll, dass zwar mehrere seiten offen sind, sie aber in bestimmten positionen zueinander stehen sollen, daher auch keine verschiebungsmöglichkeit.

die user nutzen opera und ie, daher die frage der browserübergreifung.

die gesamten menüs des ie habe ich schon abgeschaltet, da die user auch da nichts machen sollen.

das ganze wird eine vorfüharbeit, die mit php realisiert werden soll, sonst würde ich das mit c++ machen

DANKE für die antwort!, funktioniert gut


----------



## xxenon (21. Dezember 2004)

Also wenn du das Browserhandling mit guten Gründen einschränken willst, könntest du ein Popup-Fenster mit dem Attribut fullscreen=yes öffnen.

Das funktioniert zwar nur im Internet Explorer und das Fenster ist dann im Vollbildmodus, man kann es allerdings nicht mehr größer/kleiner machen oder verschieben.

Zum Minimieren oder Schließen (ohne vom Webmaster vorgesehene Elemente) benötigt man AFAIK Alt-TAB bzw. den Task-Manager.

Ich möchte das allerdings hier wirklich nicht empfehlen, da es in der Regel als sehr nervig empfunden wird und nicht in allen Browsern funktioniert.
Es kann jedoch in seltenen Ausnahmefällen eine sinnvolle Anwendung finden.



```
<a href="" onclick="window.open('xyz.htm', 'Intranet-Anwendung', 'fullscreen=yes');">&ouml;ffnen</a>
```


MfG. xxenon


----------



## uwee (21. Dezember 2004)

ahja, das hört sich gut an, werde ich testen.

ich habe vorgaben, an die ich mich zur realisierung halten muss...
den größten Teil habe ich schon geschafft, es sind nur noch ein oder zwei kleine Probleme und das ist eines davon gewesen.
die idee mit den pop-up-Fenstern is mir noch nicht gekommen


----------

